# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Фотоаппарат Nikon Coolpix B500

## Plameneva

В эксплуатации был весьма редко. Состояние отличное,все исправно работает. В комплекте крышка,ремень, USB кабель,карта памяти, инструкция.Питание от батареек АА. Продаю в связи с переходом на другой фотоаппарат.
Стоимость- 4000 грн(торг уместен)

0638398867

https://t.me/aplameneva

----------

